
Stunning System Model May Transport World to Star Trek-Like Future, New Research - michaelbins
http://www.binsanalytics.com/stunning-model-may-transport-world-to-star-trek-like-future/
======
analognoise
Who doesn't like a little quackery and bullshit to liven the day?

